# Expo 2009 -Mid Ohio Valley Bkprs Assoc



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Blue Sky Bee Supply will be there as we have been the past few years. This will be our last meeting before 2009 prices go into effect Feb. 1st (we'll also be at Western PA, Tri-County @ Wooster, OH and South Western Ohio Bee School). Preorder and we can bring to the MOVBA show all of your spring woodenware and conainer needs (NO TAX AND NO SHIPPING). Also, this would be a good time to get that extractor you were looking for!

Don't forget to order your 3 # package. We're looking to drop packages in Ripley and/or Parkersburg early April.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

*2009 MOVBA Honey Bee Expo Program Schedule*

*January 31, 2009*

8:00 — 8:45 a.m. Registration — Complementary coffee, tea, hot chocolate and pastries

8:45 - 9:00 a.m. Welcome and Opening Remarks - Steve Boone, President of MOVBA 

9:00 - 9:45 a.m. Keynote Speaker - Tammy Horn, Ph. D. 

10:00 - 11:30 a.m. Workshop Session I
1. Basic Beekeeping I - Steve Boone 
2. Insurance for Beekeepers - Tom Hatfield 
3. Rules & Regulations for Beekeepers - Paul Poling 
4. Swarming & Honey Production - Wade Stiltner

11:15 - 1:00 p.m. Lunch & Vendor Break

12:30 p.m. - 2:00 p.m. Workshop Session II
1. Piping Up: A History of Women & Bees - Tammy Horn, Ph. D. 
2. Basic Beekeeping II - Steve Boone
3. Robbing Season & Other Issues - Dana Stahlman
4. Queen Rearing - David Rectenwald

2:00 p.m. - 2:15 p.m. Vendor Break 

2:15 p.m. - 3:45 p.m. Workshop Session III
1. Apiforestation Project - Tammy Horn, Ph.D.
2. Diseases & How to Treat Them - Joe Kovaleski
3. Honey Processing Techniques - George Clutter
4. Thirty-seven Years of Bee Math - Steve Conlon

4:00 p.m. - Hive raffle & closing remarks

Sponsor - West Virginia University Extension Service

Registration is $15.00 for adults, if paid by January 12th; otherwise, $20.00 at the door and $8.00 for children under 12 years of age.

REGISTER with this form.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

It's gonna be a good one! 

Next up we'll be at the Western PA 2/21 in Monaca.
Then, Ohio State/Tri-County in Wooster, OH 3/7 (there are usually 600+ there).


----------

